# For the curious mind



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever wonder how the Railroads move prefab switches well here is the CSX way. Later RJD


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*R.J., that is pretty cool rig and some good information. That would make for a good model project.....................Jim*


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the real thing I saw a few years ago


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That use to be the old way new way is so much easier to unload at job site.
Yep Jim something to think about for an unusual load. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Gettin' so a feller can't tell the photos of the real thing from the photo of some models. I thought that first photo had some pretty good weathering on the loco but had gotten a bit heavy handed on the "G" gauge switch!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD, 

Those PlyWood cars can be a problem to unload.. Have seen a fork-lift on 1 side & a hoe on the other to keep the car from tipping over.. 

BulletBob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem with these cars. All hydraulic and the switch just slides off in place. Later RJD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Reported Spam


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

ewarhol said:


> Reported Spam


Glad to see that someone cleaned out all three of those spam posts. Thanks moderator.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The flat car in the top pic is a 89'-4" garden variety flat car...
The fender notches indicate it runs on 28" wheels.. sits lower... may have come from a salvaged tri-level auto-rack.
This implies the center support structure was added just to carry sections of a turn-out on each side....

Rare... but they are out there...

@@


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pics, thanks for the post


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Similar car, one way high speed frog


----------

